# Accessible parking space depth?



## JPohling (Mar 2, 2017)

California location.  This is an existing shopping center that is  30+ years old.  The existing parking is only 16' deep to the curb that allows the cars to overlap into the landscaped area.

Required depth of accessible parking stalls is 18'-0".  Can this be reduced to a depth of 16'-0" overall from the curb face if there is landscaping beyond and the car/van can overhang into landscaped area.  

Is it necessary to pocket the accessible spaces 2' into the existing curb/landscaped area to provide a clear 18' of depth?


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 2, 2017)

Is this typical of the entire lot or only for compact spaces?


----------



## JPohling (Mar 2, 2017)

Appears to be typical.  The regular spaces allow 18' depth by overlapping into landscaped area.


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 2, 2017)

Is the landscape area zero curb and a bumper or with a raised curb?


----------



## JPohling (Mar 2, 2017)

standard 6" vertical curb.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2017)

It is typically done that way *BUT *the CBC says the stall shall be 216 inches long Minimum.
So, does it comply? Maybe.
Does the code allow it? Not explicitly, nor does it imply it is okay. The 2016 CBC in 11B, only requires wheel stops where the stall abuts an Accessible POT to prevent encroachment of that POT.
So can wheel stops even be in the clear space of a stall? Questionable....

Would I accept it, yes. Wheel stops are shown in 11A, but not 11B


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 3, 2017)

216 minimum (unobstructed) or can it overhang a planter? Most bumpers overhang the front of tires >24", or not?
The gentleman has posed an interesting question.
This also "assumes" you will only "pull into" a stall, not back in. 18' does allow for either. 16' does not unless it is a designated compact space.


----------



## ICE (Mar 5, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> 216 minimum (unobstructed) or can it overhang a planter? Most bumpers overhang the front of tires >24", or not?
> .


Many are too low to pass over a wheel stop or curb.


----------



## Yikes (Mar 9, 2017)

What Mark Handler said.

11B-502.7.2 Wheel stops. *A curb *or wheel stop *shall be provided if required to prevent encroachment of vehicles over the required clear width of adjacent accessible routes*.​
Notice it says "shall be provided".
It does not says the opposite.  It does not say:  A curb or wheelstop is prohibited where not required to prevent encroachment of vehicles of adjacent accessible routes.

We wrestled with a similar issue last year.

Please note that even if you can use the curb as a vehicle stop, you are still stuck in California with eh 18' length of the (non-vehicle) adjacent access aisle.


----------

